# MORTICE & TENON JIG



## alken26 (Feb 27, 2008)

what the easy method to make thes jigs or the best way to cut them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi alken26

Here's just one way 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

=======


----------

